# ISPConfig3 [CLIENTNAME] ist überall "default"



## wiseguy (21. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

sehe ich das richtig, dass der Wert, der sich hinter *CLIENTNAME* versteckt überall dem Usernamen des Clients, oder direct *clientX* (x steht für eine Zahl) sein müsste?

Wenn ich also (in der Standardkonfiguration - also ohne das ich an der Setzung der Usernamen etwas geändert hätte) einen z.B. Shell User hinzufügen möchte, müsste der so heißen: *client0_username* oder so.

Bei mir ist es nun so, das sich hinter der Variable *CLIENTNAME* offensichtlich der Wert "*default*" versteckt. Und zwar in allen Clients.

Wenn ich nämlich einen Shell User des Client0 anlege, den ich mit user1 benenne, dann erhalte ich den usernamen *defaultuser1*. Lege ich dann vom *Client1* einen Shell User an und benenne ihn ebenfalls *user1*, dann kommt die Meldung:


> The username must be unique


Was ja logisch ist, da der User wieder *defaultuser1* heißen würde.

Meines erachtens ist das ein Fehler im System ;-)


----------



## wiseguy (22. Dez. 2008)

Hat sich erledigt ;-)


----------



## mikey169 (11. Jan. 2009)

offensichtlich hast du eine loesung fuer dein ehemaliges - mein jetziges  - problem gefunden? welche wuerde mich brennend interessieren.. 

EDIT:
nach anfaenglichem forsten in den config-tiefen bin ich auf eine viel naheliegendere loesung des problems gestossen:
fuer eine domain (ispconfig: "site") sollte auch ein client eingetragen sein, denn ist er es nicht, so wird eben dieser default-name benutzt..


----------



## wiseguy (12. Jan. 2009)

Also mein Problem wurde damals behoben - wenn du also eine *aktuelle CVS* *Version* benutzt, tritt mein Problem da nicht mehr auf. Indofern galt mein "hat sich erledigt" 
(es wurden davor einige Änderungen wegen dem "Replication Failed Error" gemacht und vermtl. dadurch trat dann dieser Fehler auf - denn davor gings bei mir auch ganz normal)

Okay, deine Erkenntnis sollte natürlich ebenfalls stimmen ;-)


----------

